# Next Chicagoland show??



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Anyone have any idea when the next show is coming to the Chicagoland area?

I need to start stashing some cash to the side for it


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*If you include Milwaukee as a part of the Chicagoland area then in may sometime for that show but i don't recall the date. The Midwest show will be in NOV i believe.

Dennis *


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

bearsox said:


> *If you include Milwaukee as a part of the Chicagoland area then in may sometime in the that show but i don't recall the date. The Midwest show will be in NOV i believe.*
> 
> *Dennis *


 
May 3rd in Franklin, Wis.


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Humm might have to take a roadtrip. Only thing is the wifey will want to stop at Gurney Mills....ugh malls


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Phishead said:


> Humm might have to take a roadtrip. Only thing is the wifey will want to stop at Gurney Mills....ugh malls


*Don't foget it's 2 for one on that trip as you would be very close to Lucky Bob's too ! 

Dennis:thumbsup:*


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

I think the next show is november 8 at the lincoln center in highland indiana


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Lets have some info on the milwaukee show I might take a ride!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Brownie, Sunday May 3rd @ Crystal Ridge Ski Hill. 7900 W.Crystal Ride Dr. Franklin, Wi. 

Show Starts at 9A.M.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*chicagoland slotcar show is sunday november 8 th 2009*

slot car show is sunday november 8 th 2009 now this sunday may the 2 nd in milwalkee see u there


----------

